# This is Doll



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

If this is Monday, it must be Doll's turn to show off.




























Have fun.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

WOW! She's a beauty!!!!!!
I admire you folks that take your babes into the competitive ring.
I don't think I'd have the tenacity. 
She 's a gorgeous girl indeed!!!!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

beautiful! 
love her dark face mask, nice rear angulation


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I would like to see a bit darker pigment on the tan. Does she have a roman nose? I see more of that in the AM lines than in other lines. Nice eye color. Wish her stacked shot wasn't in grass, but from the movement picture she looks to have a decent to better foot and better pasterns than the other bitch you posted.

Val


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

GORGEOUS. I'd be proud to own that bitch.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I am proud to own her, and to have bred her. She is from 3 generations of my breeding.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I am no expert so I will not critique, but so far I like this one the best of the ones you've shared. Perhaps the rear angulation is more moderate? I like more color, but I really like the overall outline of this dog. To me, the stack looks very natural and balanced. If I had a dog like this I would show it AKC, UKC, and WDA.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Her stack is balanced and natural. Very well bred!


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

I love your dogs! I am a sucker for AM show lines for some reason!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Stephanie17sI love your dogs! I am a sucker for AM show lines for some reason!


There is nothing wrong with that!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Not bad looking, less angulated then the ones I've seen. She looks good.







I love her coloring. Sucker for blk/tans.


----------

